# Party Music without Lyrics



## Haunted Spider

Hello All, 

I would love some ideas of songs to use for a Halloween party. I know there are multiple threads for this already but mine has a twist. I want songs with no lyrics. 

I am not looking for the AC/DC, or Alice Cooper, or even monster mash. 

I want songs that were made with no lyrics intentionally, like: 

Peer Gynt: In the hall of the mountain king
Caspers Lullaby
X Files theme
Beetlejuice theme
etc.

I am hoping for some fun variations 

I already have the Nox Arcana and Midnight syndicate libraries. I am hoping a few out there have other fun songs as well to add. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joker

I know you said you were looking for songs made without lyrics, but you might look into karaoke cd's as they have no vocals. A few of the manufacturers even put out some Halloween specific cdg's. Check ebay for halloween karaoke.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Movie soundtracks from some of the Tim Burton films might work well for you.

Corpse Bride:

Amazon.com: The Corpse Bride: Danny Elfman: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@515ZY8PUQ3L

Sleepy Hollow:

Amazon.com: Sleepy Hollow: Music from the Motion Picture: Danny Elfman: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@410W7VCTC2L

Edward Scissorhands:

Amazon.com: Edward Scissorhands: Original Motion Picture Soundtrack: Danny Elfman: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31xzf4wgWTL

Alice in Wonderland:

Amazon.com: Alice in Wonderland: Danny Elfman: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61YKLrRsl1L


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks Roxy,

I will have to look into those. maybe I can listen to some samples and find a few good ones. 

Joker, I will have to see if I can find any cds that may work. 

My party is for my neighborhood. There are an even mix of adults and kids, so some of the songs are not appropriate for both with lyrics. I figured I couldn't go wrong with just music.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:So more music without words? I have the soundtrack to Bram Stroker's Dracula that I play at Halloween, very nice CD....there are others though....I will think....


----------



## Haunted Spider

I tried to listen to a few of the soundtracks from Roxy at work. I don't have itunes here only Amazon MP3 and some came through. Definitely some good ones mixed throughout. I will have to check out the dracula soundtrack as well. 

I am trying to steer clear of the songs you always hear like the big movie themes such as Halloween, friday the 13th etc. and going for something fun instead yet Halloween enough related.


----------



## fontgeek

Edgar Winter's "Frankenstein"
The theme from "Young Frankenstein"
The theme from "Jaws"
The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Night on Bald Mountain
Some of the music from the "Lord of the Rings" movies (there's actually quite a bit to choose from).
The theme tune from "Tales from the Crypt"
The theme music from "The Haunted Mansion" Movie

There are thousands of choices, I think a lot of your decisions or wants would depend upon why or how you are going to use it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

You are correct, there are 1000s of choices. I was hoping for some maybe a few on here have used. My wife is against music with words in it. It isn't a dancing party so she doesn't want songs you would groove to, just background, so the AC/DC Alice cooper, the doors, etc are out. Even werewolves in London is just not what she is wanting and keeping her happy is half the battle. So we are down to melodies, symphonies, and soundtracks without words for a creepy background noise yet not too dark as there are as many kids as adults.


----------



## [email protected]

Worth considering:
The Munsters Theme (reimagined by #1 The Comateens, or #2 Manheim Steamroller)
Don't Fear The Reaper (instrumental-only version by ProSource Karaoke)
Toccata (David Garrett)
Star Wars Cantina Band (John Williams)
These are decent background party songs that are upbeat, Halloween appropriate and contain no lyrics. Let me know what you think.

Oops, on second thought, these might fit into the "groove" category you want to avoid. Still, good suggestions for keeping the spirit of the party upbeat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bach's Toccata and Fugue might be a good choice:






Saint-Saens "Aquarium" from Carnival of the Animals:






Mussorgsky's "Night on Bald Mountain"






I got this CD as a gift for Spooky1 some years ago - classical music that goes bump in the night

Amazon.com: Fright Night: Music that Goes Bump in the Night: Modest Mussorgsky,Camille Saint-Saens,Edvard Grieg,Charles Gounod,Paul [Composer] Dukas,Johann Sebastian Bach,Engelbert [Classical] Humperdinck,Hector Berlioz,Gustav Holst,Richard [Classical] Wagner,Charles Ives,Franz Liszt,Eugene Ormandy,Lorin Maazel,Andrew Davis,John Pritchard,Philadelphia Orchestra,Orchestre National d'Ile de France,Philharmonia Orchestra of London,Philharmonia Orchestra,Gürzenich Orchestra of Cologne,Cleveland Orchestra,E. Power Biggs,Gilbert Kalish: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@61bd4hyilcL


----------



## Haunted Spider

Awesome suggestions guys. I really don't care if you could grove to the songs or not, at this point it is just limited to no words which is ok because I can work with that. I still want it to be a fun party atmosphere but just no sing alongs


----------



## Haunted Spider

??????


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Are you confused about something?


----------



## Warrant2000

For a rock-a-billy stomp vide, look into The Ghastly Ones. Think of Beach Blanket Zombie Party when listening!

I love to move my mouse over their menu and hear the ghostly guitar riffs.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I was confused about a post that used to be there haha. It was the most random ramblings I have read in a while. But it is gone now so now I am just confused as to how the year got away from me and left me with lots of stuff I don't have done for Halloween yet


----------



## schnibblehausen

Also check out the bands "Nox Arcana" and "Midnight Syndicate". They both make atmospheric, soundtrack type albums that are really awesome background music. Depending on the theme of your party(if there is a theme) they have themed CD's. For example, if you are doing a carnival theme, Nox Arcana has "Carnival of Lost Souls" and Midnight Syndicate has "Carnival Arcane". Or for a haunted house theme, NA has "Darklore Manor" and MS has "The 13th Hour". Hope this helps! Sounds like you're planning a great party!!!


----------



## lettusaurus

*good song*

A spooky song that is fun - 
Danse Macabre


----------

